# ?
http://blogs.klerk.ru/blog_settings.php

** 



   -   .  ,   .  (  )   .

 ?

----------


## Lenik

** ,   -   -   http://blogs.klerk.ru/blog_settings....n=modifylentas,

----------

*Lenik*, !    !

----------


## Lenik

** , !            :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> (  )   .


  :Wink:

----------


## Lulucha

!!  ,   ?    !! :Abuse:

----------


## romangaag

*Lulucha*,         ?

----------


## GH

,,       :       "     "   ,    ..    ... .    ...                ...
.

----------


## .

- .      " "

----------


## GH

..          ,   ,    "   "..      ?        :   ?..   .
.

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:        ,

----------


## GH

:"  ?"   "".    .. .
.   ...       (  ) ... .            .
.

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## tnstar7

!           .         ,   .    .     ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

,    ,    .  ,   .  ,

----------

